# ISO help/tips making meatloaf



## Shannon77 (Jul 26, 2012)

I really could use helpful tips.. I have been trying to cook meatloaf for over a year. I have tried all different types of bread crumbs, flakes and bread however my meatloaf still comes out soggy and wet. I just like to use ground beef. I tried using more bread crumbs and it still comes out soggy in the middle, the outside is browned but the middle is as if it's not done.. I have even tried increase cooking times to 2 hours once and still burnt on outside not inside.. Please HELP!!!!


----------



## jabbur (Jul 26, 2012)

I know that when I make meatloaf, it is important to let it sit for about 10-15 mins after taking it out of the oven. That allows it to firm up more.  If I cut it before then, the interior is really soft and falls apart easily.  I've used the Italian bead crumbs and oatmeal.  Be sure your mix is not too soggy to begin with.  It should be like a moist hamburger.  If you cannot make a pattie that holds together, you have too much liquid.  If you post your recipe, we can tweak it better too.


----------



## Shannon77 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for you quick reply..
Here's my recipe.. Please don't laugh.. lol I'm really picky..

1 pound ground beef
1 egg
1/2 cup and 4 tablespoons (bread crumbs)
1/4 ketchup (meat mixture)
half packet of lipton soup
350 degrees uncovered for an hour.. 

I used an meatloaf pan.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2012)

I use oats in my meatloaf, either quick cook or regular works.  Your recipe seems pretty standard, wonder if you could elevate it on a rack in the meatloaf pan, or drain it after it rests.  Or maybe just do a mound of the meat mixture on a small flat pan with edges, a bit more free form.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2012)

Shannon77 said:


> Thanks for you quick reply..
> Here's my recipe.. Please don't laugh.. lol I'm really picky..
> 
> 1 pound ground beef
> ...




Use the meatloaf pan to shape the meatloaf then dump the shaped meatloaf out onto a cookie sheet with a rack.  Any fat and other liquids will cook off and run down into the pan under the rack.

Also, consider using an instant read thermometer to monitor the internal temperature of the loaf.  Then you'll know for sure when it's done.  Use an oven thermometer to verify the temp of the oven.

Although some fat is good in a meatloaf, you may consider using a leaner blend.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 26, 2012)

There is not much I can add to jabbur and dawgluver's suggestions. I showed this thread to Mrs Hoot and she said you might need to mix it by hand more to make sure everything is blended well. We use the free form method. Perhaps the meatloaf pan is trapping moisture that might otherwise drain away. Your recipe is much like the one we use with the exception of the soup mix. We add some diced onion to ours.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 26, 2012)

Andy, you beat me to the draw....I wish you success, Shannon!
BTW, Welcome to D.C.!


----------



## Shannon77 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.. But how and why would the fat at the bottom of the meatloaf effect the inside of the meatloaf? And I use the lowest fat percentage ground beef I can find.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2012)

Not sure.  Maybe try the free-form method or Andy's form and dump method.  It might be the pan.  Does it have high sides?

Also, using oats instead of bread might suck up more of the liquid.  Good luck!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 26, 2012)

We use a small roasting pan. We generally add some water to the bottom of the pan.  Mrs Hoot makes an excellent gravy out of the drippings and water. Periodically, one will come to pieces, but, shucks, you gotta cut it up to eat it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 26, 2012)

My "secret" (not a secret any more) is to take 2-3 slices of whole wheat bread and cube them, then soak in milk, then squeeze out the milk and use the soaked bread in your recipe instead of bread crumbs.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 26, 2012)

I always keep a jar ready in the sink with a funnel to drain off any fat.  I don't want it sitting in fat.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 27, 2012)

Hoot said:


> We use a small roasting pan. We generally add some water to the bottom of the pan.  Mrs Hoot makes an excellent gravy out of the drippings and water. Periodically, one will come to pieces, but, shucks, you gotta cut it up to eat it.


Hoot, may I be so bold as to ask, does the fragrant gravy making Mrs Hoot have a first name?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 27, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Hoot, may I be so bold as to ask, does the fragrant gravy making Mrs Hoot have a first name?



How many people do you know who don't have first names?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 27, 2012)

7


----------



## Hoot (Jul 27, 2012)

Bolas, Mrs. Hoot's first name is Jeannie.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 27, 2012)

If you're gonna cook it in a pan, you've gotta dump the fat as it cooks. Otherwise it is boiling in its own fat and will be mush.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 27, 2012)

CraigC said:


> If you're gonna cook it in a pan, you've gotta dump the fat as it cooks. Otherwise it is boiling in its own fat and will be mush.


I've never done that, nor felt that my meatloaf tasted like it was "boiled in fat." Are you sure that isn't just au jus?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2012)

The advantage of free form meatloaf is a nice crust on all surfaces except the bottom because the liquids run off.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2012)

You are using a very standard recipe.  In fact, I use the same one.

I cook mine in a loaf pan and never have soggy meatloaf.

So, I'm a bit stumpted...

Mix well but DO NOT overmix.  Use a meat thermometer.  remove the meatloaf from the greasy pan and let it rest on some paper towels for 10 min before you cut it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 27, 2012)

Mixing milk with the bread is an important step you are missing. According to Cooks' Illustrated, the resulting mixture (panade) acts, with the egg, as a binder to give the meatloaf structure. It might seem counter-intuitive to add liquid when your results so far seem underdone, but it works 

I use Betty Crocker's meatloaf recipe, with the exception of replacing 1/2 ground beef with 1/2 pound ground pork. Do allow it to rest for 10-15 minutes before cutting. Delicious every time.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

I make my meatloaf with whatever I happen to have on hand. It usually turns out pretty good, but this time of year I like to make little meat loaf patties and cook them on the grill. They always turn out wonderful. You can still serve them along side of mashed potatoes or whatever, but they are so good, and it doesn't heat up the house. Just a thought for something different.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

*Italian Meatloaf*

Buonasera,

Welcome to D.C. 

There is an extensive Meatloaf Thread in the Beef Section ... Do a Search... Has alot of great recipes on it ...

My recipe is strictly Italian, and that is off top of mind,

1/ 2 pound pork ground
1/2 pound beef ground
fresh onion minced
minced pancetta 
fresh garlic minced
salt and freshly ground pepper
Italian home made bread crumbs made from day old Italian Bread or Panko
1 egg beaten to combine
fresh seeded and de-skinned tomatoes
parsley
oregano
basil 
thyme 
salt to taste
Aged and Grated Reggiano Parmigiano 
Tomato Paste - 1 tblsp. 
a pinch of sugar 

Have a lovely summer,
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 27, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've never done that, nor felt that my meatloaf tasted like it was "boiled in fat." Are you sure that isn't just au jus?


 
No, I'm sure its au fat. So, can you slice your meatloaf with out it falling apart?


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Buonasera,
> 
> Welcome to D.C.
> 
> ...



This sounds good, and I may need to try it, but the original poster said she was fussy and only liked ground beef. Would this be ok without the ground pork?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm with chopper, I make meatloaf with whatever is on hand. However, for the meat part, I do add oats or saltine crackers, and about 1/4 c powdered milk...egg, a bit of water, herbs. Maybe if you add a bit of powdered milk to your meat mixture it would help? I am not a meatloaf fan, but I haven't made a meatloaf yet that others haven't raved about...I will say, I do like cabbage roll meatloaf...thought I posted the ingredients, but I can't find the post. I can post if you're interested.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 27, 2012)

CraigC said:


> No, I'm sure its au fat. So, can you slice your meatloaf with out it falling apart?



My meatloaf comes out just fine, and no problem at all slicing it. Nor does it fall apart. Any recipe that has problems with either of these has a problem with proportions or ingredient selections.

I don't understand where all your fat is coming from. Of course there's only one ingredient that has any fat, so perhaps you're using a ground beef that is too fatty. My advice is use a lower fat content ground beef.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 27, 2012)

IMO fattier ground beef is tastier.  I do pour off the fat.  Once in the middle of baking and again at the end.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 27, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> IMO fattier ground beef is tastier.  I do pour off the fat.  Once in the middle of baking and again at the end.



If fattier ground beef is tastier and you're pouring off the fat, just how is that fattier than leaner ground beef with no fat poured off?

And also, when we cook steaks and roasts we know to let the meat rest perhaps 15 minutes before carving, so the meat can reabsorb the juices. Why does that not apply to meatloaf?

I'm not doing it intentionally but I probably wait 15 minutes before carving my meatloaf. It usually takes me that long to get the rest of the menu items together.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 27, 2012)

The beef in the fattier hamburger is cooked in that fat.  Once it is cooked, the fat has done it's job and is no longer necessary for flavoring.  I don't bother resting, 'cause I'm hungry.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 27, 2012)

It will be interesting to get some more opinions on the matter.

My belief is that the fat *is* the flavor.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> The beef in the fattier hamburger is cooked in that fat.  Once it is cooked, the fat has done it's job and is no longer necessary for flavoring.  I don't bother resting, 'cause I'm hungry.



Using what I have on hand includes the meat. If it is somewhat fatty, I pour it off in the middle and end too. And I agree about the resting thing-when it comes out of the oven it gets served.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Buon Giorno Chopper,

Of course, one can use 100% beef or veal verses a blend of ground meat. I use the pork, to provide more flavor. However, it is equally as tasty without ... I make it with veal in Italia and pork and in Spain, with beef and pork. Though I have made it with just beef for friends who do not eat pork ... 

Have great wkend.
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 10, 2012)

I add 2 crushed weetbix and 2 eggs to my meatloaf mix and it never falls apart. I also like placing strips of streaky bacon over the top when it's halfway done, it protects the outside from over browning and you have crispy bacon as a bonus!


----------

